# Grizzly PA Sale Reminder



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Grizzly's HUGE tent sale this weekend! Wish I could go! 

September 25th, 8AM - 3PM
Showroom Open Until 6PM
1203 Lycoming Mall Circle Muncy, PA 17756


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

well lets see........

5 hour drive one way? no problem...

a good 3-4 hours in the showroom? no problem with that...

explaining to the wife what that "BIG" box is in the back of the truck when I get home 

me thinks thats where the problem(S) would start...*L*

For anyone who hasn't been to Grizzly, and have the chance, its well worth the trip...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Went there this past spring, knew what I wanted, didn't find it. I looked around, but came home empty handed. 3 hour trip and I didn't want to waste it, but I didn't want to JUST BUY SOMETHING because I was there.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am sure if I went I would not come home empty handed. That wish list is LONG. Is it anything I actually NEED? I can't think of anything I actually NEED.


----------

